# laptop wattage



## Prewett (Jan 11, 2007)

Approximately how how many watts does an average laptop draw ?

[I'm in Thailand, have a Compaq Presario V2000 laptop bought in the USA. Thailand has 220 volt electricity,... and I intend to buy a transformer. Transformers come with various wattage ratings. So,.... ???]


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I would check the power brick to see if it's compatible as-is. A lot of electronics- newer transformers usually- are compatible with just a plug adapter. It was in this way that I was able to charge my mp3 player overseas.

If it turns out that the brick isn't compatible with that voltage, use the wattage quoted on the brick- that's the most current that the laptop can draw from it, so it's a safe bet that you won't need anything higher from the transformer.


----------



## Prewett (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll check my brick ASAP. Thanks ! jwp


----------



## QAndy (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, Prewett. What did you decide? Is my 50 watt transformer enough for the laptop?


----------

